

Hacker News metrics (first rough approach) - sneak
http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/33551.html

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Hacker%20News%20metrics%20(fir...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Hacker%20News%20metrics%20\(first%20rough%20approach\)&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

